# where to post a permanent timeshare swap



## squiggle (Jan 29, 2010)

I have looked at the different forum and not quite sure one that would be appropriate to  post  a timeshare exchange that is permanent - 
Any advise appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2010)

There is a section for that in the TS Marketplace - Ads are free, but you must be a member.


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

Denise, where is the old Permanent swap page?  I couldn't find it in Marketplace.  Could you direct me to it?


----------



## squiggle (Jan 30, 2010)

Would that be WISH ad section?? 
The exchange section looks like only for the year and not a permanent exchange.
actually am member- just renewed 

thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2010)

squiggle said:


> Would that be WISH ad section??
> The exchange section looks like only for the year and not a permanent exchange.
> actually am member- just renewed
> 
> thanks



at the moment, merely listing your timeshare as an exchange will do.  the permanent swaps are listed in the description by the owners mentioning they wish to trade permanently.


----------

